# HPA Motorsports - TouchMotion AWD Programmer for Gen.1 Haldex 4Motion Systems



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Compatibility* 

*Audi A3/S3 Quattro (Mk1), Audi TT Quattro (Mk1), Seat Leon 4, Seat Alhambra, Skoda Octavia 4×4, VW Golf R32 (Mk4), VW Bora AWD, VW Sharan AWD, VW Beetle RSi*

The *TouchMotion AWD Programmer* (TMAP) from HPA Motorsports is a plug and play device compatible with *Gen.1 Haldex 4-motion controllers*. Designed to be fully compatible with both OEM or aftermarket installed Haldex 4-motion differential controllers, the TouchMotion plugs inline and hands control of the rear end behavior over to the driver.

HPA’s TouchMotion AWD Programmer consists of three main components. A *trunk mounted control unit*, a *cable to connect the new controller inline*, and a *wireless touch screen interface*.

The touch screen Interface features a live interactive display that tells the driver how much torque is being transmitted to the rear wheels at any time and offers access to a number of basic and advanced configurations. The touch screen is merely the user interface for the TMAP system and does not need to be present to run the controller as the controller will operate under the last user settings inputted.










Through the touch of the screen, a driver can select not only the preset operating modes of the differential such as Stock, Economy, Sport or Competition – they can go beyond with Dynamic and Race-Speed where they can *individualize settings* based on driving habits and needs.










Under Race-Speed Mode, drag racers can digressively or progressively adjust rear engagement. *Example*: when launching AWD vehicles from prepared surfaces, typically some front wheel spin is desired to better facilitate engine acceleration prior to full rear wheel power transfer, avoiding engine bog. As the speed down the track increases, the rear differential engagement can be scaled straight back to reduce drag and increase top speed.

Under Dynamic Mode, drivers can configure which modes to toggle between and what the transitions will be triggered by. *Example*: set in Economy Mode for daily commuting, the driver wishes to toggle straight into an aggressive full torque transfer configuration and back, when overtaking a vehicle may be required.










Within Advanced Settings, oversteer compensation can be reduced for drivers that wish to enable more drift tendency, and engagement of differential under braking can be toggled on or off depending on driving style, comfort, or usage habits.

HPA has developed a tool that will allow the driver to tune the drivetrain to meet their specific needs.

_The first graph below represents all preset modes performing an acceleration run from 40mph to 110mph. The second graph represents Stock, Competition, and Race-Speed Modes; the top line represents overall wheel horsepower, while the lower lines differentiate between front wheel horsepower and rear wheel horsepower._



















*TouchMotion Performance Suite*

HPA has developed *additional software* for the TouchMotion that will allow users to measure their 0-60mph and 1/4 mile times. This add-on option will allow owners to take the user interface from vehicle to vehicle (as a performance box) in addition to adjusting the differential controller installed in their car.

*Pricing*

_*TouchMotion with Performance Suite US$749.00
TouchMotion excluding Performance Suite US$699.00*_

_Additional information on HPA's TouchMotion AWD Programmer can be found here_.

If you have additional questions regarding these or any other HPA products, feel free to *IM* or *e-mail us directly*. 

To order any of our performance products contact HPA Motorsports at *604.888.7274* and place your order. *Visa* and *MasterCard* are accepted, and *PayPal* can be set up upon request.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

On my list to order two soon :thumbup:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> On my list to order two soon :thumbup:


I just got mine this weekend, very good quality piece. Can't wait to see what it can do. :thumbup:


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

luchos said:


> I just got mine this weekend, very good quality piece. Can't wait to see what it can do. :thumbup:


How much is this unit? How easy is the install?


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

recaro19 said:


> How much is this unit? How easy is the install?


It is $699 for the unit... $749 with the performance pack(tells you 0-60, 1/4 mile and 60-0 times)

Install is plug and play, you just plug it into stock controller and run the box to your trunk. The display screen is basically a wireless remote. I haven't installed mine yet as I'm still putting my motor back together, but it looks very straightforward.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

recaro19 said:


> How much is this unit? How easy is the install?


Install is really simple. Just need to get under the car and plug the cable to your Haldex and snake it up into the trunk where it plugs into the controller box.
The screen wirelessly connects to the control box in the trunk.


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

luchos said:


> It is $699 for the unit... $749 with the performance pack(tells you 0-60, 1/4 mile and 60-0 times)
> 
> Install is plug and play, you just plug it into stock controller and run the box to your trunk. The display screen is basically a wireless remote. I haven't installed mine yet as I'm still putting my motor back together, but it looks very straightforward.


Thanks!!

I'm assuming that's USD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

ramone23456 said:


> Install is really simple. Just need to get under the car and plug the cable to your Haldex and snake it up into the trunk where it plugs into the controller box.
> The screen wirelessly connects to the control box in the trunk.


Awesome! Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

This might be the next item on my list after the car is assembled again. Looking forward to reviews :thumbup:


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

GTmustang said:


> This might be the next item on my list after the car is assembled again. Looking forward to reviews :thumbup:


Agreed! I would love to see if any cooling mounting kits come out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there a portrait mode for the display?


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

What are the dimensions of this? Can it be hardwired in? I'm interested but only if I can mount it somewhere permanently not on the windshield.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Rathi said:


> What are the dimensions of this? Can it be hardwired in? I'm interested but only if I can mount it somewhere permanently not on the windshield.


The display screen is wireless, the actual controller is hardwired in the trunk and plugged directly into the haldex controller.


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

luchos said:


> The display screen is wireless, the actual controller is hardwired in the trunk and plugged directly into the haldex controller.


Sorry, I meant power-wise. Does it take 9V so I can just tap into the cigarette lighter in the car?


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Rathi said:


> Sorry, I meant power-wise. Does it take 9V so I can just tap into the cigarette lighter in the car?


You don't have to tap anything it plugs into your wiring harness and gets power from there.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

luchos said:


> You don't have to tap anything it plugs into your wiring harness and gets power from there.


I do believe he meant the wireless display. Does it use a standard disposable battery or can it be plugged into 12v power such as a cigarette lighter? I am curious as well.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

GTmustang said:


> I do believe he meant the wireless display. Does it use a standard disposable battery or can it be plugged into 12v power such as a cigarette lighter? I am curious as well.


Looking at the very first picture it looks like two micro USB chargers are supplied (wall and car). Would appear it had built in batter that can be charged in the home or in the car..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Boulderhead said:


> Looking at the very first picture it looks like two micro USB chargers are supplied (wall and car). Would appear it had built in batter that can be charged in the home or in the car..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it looks like you have three USB cables. One for an electrical outlet, one for 12v in car charger, and then a simple USB to micro USB for computer connection. I think the fully USB cable could be for computer data transfer or firmware updates and the other two for charging purposes only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

That is correct, the little tablet has a rechargeable battery. Comes with standard outlet charger, usb cable for your computer and a car charger.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

recaro19 said:


> I think the fully USB cable could be for computer data transfer or firmware updates and the other two for charging purposes only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it would both charge from your computer and data transfer... Kinda like cell phone usb cable does


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

luchos said:


> I think it would both charge from your computer and data transfer... Kinda like cell phone usb cable does


Oh for sure, but I think it's main purpose is probably to update the software or dump data to a computer. Maybe I am wrong though and it is strictly for charging use. Who knows....I'm sure it works with a USB outlet adapter too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> Is there a portrait mode for the display?


Anyone?


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> *Compatibility*
> 
> *Audi A3/S3 Quattro (Mk1), Audi TT Quattro (Mk1), Seat Leon 4, Seat Alhambra, Skoda Octavia 4×4, VW Golf R32 (Mk4), VW Bora AWD, VW Sharan AWD, VW Beetle RSi*
> 
> ...


What is the power ratio for each setting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

recaro19 said:


> What is the power ratio for each setting?


The ratios for these performance modes is not a fixed %.

The torque transfer is based on feedback from a multitude of sensors in the car, all of which can affect these ratios.

For the preset modes, dynamic and competition will generally produce the most even split between front and rear. :thumbup:


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

Does anyone know the dimensions of the display?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rathi said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of the display?


5" diagonal, approx 3 inches tall by 4 inches wide...


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 5" diagonal, approx 3 inches tall by 4 inches wide...


fits perfect in the glove box 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

racin2redline said:


> fits perfect in the glove box...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

TouchMotion inventory in stock and ready to ship!


----------

